# Vocal Training



## TanyaBrown (Mar 24, 2009)

The human voice is such a uniquely wonderful, exciting and powerful instrument when we know how to use it effectively at levels of experience. With some study and practice in Solo Music Studio almost anyone (children and adults) can be taught to sing. Individual singing and performance goals set for each student, to develop at the student’s own pace. Depending upon the individuals goals and requirements there is a range of training available, for the student who simply wishes to gain a basic understanding of vocal techniques across a range of musical styles then beginner classes are most suitable. For the more serious and 

dedicated student a regime of private tuition, mentoring and group workshops is the answer. Each student is helped to discover their natural range, whether Soprano, Alto, Tenor or Bass. After doing so, each song can be transposed into their own range.At Solo Music Studio you will be taught the best sound, vocal and breathing techniques enabling you to sing all styles of contemporary music effortlessly with an emphasis on vocal health, performance and stylistic authenticity.


----------

